# Instigator Custom Trailers



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone heard about Instigator custom trailers from Houston(shop) Friendswood(office) I bought a trailer from them and they built the wrong one after a month now i still havent seen the right one and my calls are being avoided and not returned, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*YEP*

I had the same problem a few years back with the guy. The trailer was built to my spec. The trailer that is. He left off a few things and has never come through with them (i.e. spare tire, inner fenders, a couple of rollers, and about $500 that he over charged my card). My best suggestion to you is if you have a near completed trailer get with Paragod on the site. he builds one bad trailer. just bite the bullet and have him complete it for you. Then continue to hound the guy. Sooner or later the guy will pay up. He also claims to be a member of some association of trailer manufacurers, you my try to find out who it is and give them a call. But long story short I gave up on the guy after about a year or so.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Coastline Trailers*

Call Marty at Coastline Trailers..

The Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SG


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Sorry your having problems w/ this guy, never heard of them. Just picked up my new trailer for my 21' RFL from Coastline last friday and it's an awesome trailer. My boat fit like a glove on it.


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea I know Marty I use to have a coastline trailer but i was trying to save a buck. Guess you get what you pay for!!I also have been in contact with paragod so lets see what happens my trailer should be done this week next time i talk to Brett @ Instigator im going to pick the trailer up myself and make sure he pays me the money he will owe me before i leave.


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

WaderLoo said:


> Has anyone heard about Instigator custom trailers from Houston(shop) Friendswood(office) I bought a trailer from them and they built the wrong one after a month now i still havent seen the right one and my calls are being avoided and not returned, any info would be appreciated.


Love it! Shoalcat James style, yeah!:cheers:


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

snapdragrowb said:


> Love it! Shoalcat James style, yeah!:cheers:


Love the trailer? or the ShoalCat


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

WaderLoo said:


> Love the trailer? or the ShoalCat


No man, lol...you're chicken%$#@ way of calling a small business owner out on a public forum. These are always classics, instantly. The problem with this one is that nobody really knows the guy or his product, unfortunately. :biggrin: I'll keep bumping you though, if needed?


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Im not calling this small business owner out. BUT its funny how on THIS public forum all the complaints about Instigator have been about the same issues. And boat trailers is not a small business its a major part of the fishing world. Knitting sweaters for a weekend flea market would be a small business!! No one may know alot about this guy or his products but the people that do, have not been happy!!


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm Famous







!!!!!!!

But on a seriuos note. IT"S DARN RIGHT to call someone out that doesn't do right by the public. Its easy to set back and say how dare you hurt someone buisness or might cause someone to loose there job. BUT when its your own $3000.-$50,000. on the line, thing become alot different. If it keeps me from buying a trailer from this guy, and he doesn't make good on a product; I would want the info. I have bought items from Paragod, Thats a honest man to do business with.

BTW ----> I'm still famous! <-----


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

WaderLoo said:


> Yea I know Marty I use to have a coastline trailer but i was trying to save a buck. Guess you get what you pay for!!I also have been in contact with paragod so lets see what happens my trailer should be done this week next time i talk to Brett @ Instigator im going to pick the trailer up myself and make sure he pays me the money he will owe me before i leave.


U dont even have it yet ? Like I said I have the same boat u do and I can make it happen for ya! I maybe just one person not as big as Coatline but I get'er done! Might be a member of the National Asscotiation of Trailer Manufactures. U can look on there web page for list. Its a CYA group they come out look at a trailer make sure it meets DOT standards for trailers and give u membership and a sticker for a price with a min liabilty insurance. If I can help let me know.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

When you talk to that POS Brett at Instigator, remind him he owes The Dale Company a little over $6k for u-bolts & fasteners.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well he sold a trailer now he can pay up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Mathew said:


> When you talk to that POS Brett at Instigator, remind him he owes The Dale Company a little over $6k for u-bolts & fasteners.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


Yea I know i was with Marty when he asked you today, Paragod Marty is going to build me a trailer He is closer to me and I ran over there today and I left my boat there so I can haul that POS single axle back to Instigator.


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

O and another thing my darn bolts arent even Stainless they are zinc plated!!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

No problem youll like it !


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

shoalcat_james said:


> I'm Famous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, famous because you acted like a little girl. That new boat of yours, were you finally able to get your sofa on it?:spineyes:


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know even how to respond. Thats a comment like my 11 yr old would come back with. You know what; there might be things you just don't like in life or people you don't like. I might be one of them and I'm sorry. I will not keep a beatin horse conversation or care about the if you wanna call it little girl put down going. Did I get a a sofa? COME ON you can do better. i put a queen size bed on her. Well atleast that is what i would come back to that question with my son. I hope everyone gets a bed for resting on the bay that have flats boats. give me a break. PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Lets get this thread back to topic. Waderloo, I feel your pain. I hope everything works out for you and you get a great trailer. More then getting a great trailer you can recover any money that someone might try to screw you out of. Best wishes!


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Shoal,
Well Marty at Coastline is going to fix me up. As for Instigator I am in the process of trying to recover some of my money in a couple of ways selling the POS i have now, or hoping I get the right tandem I ordered and selling it, or taking legal action in a civil suit, Thank God I saved receipts and checks.

As for your skiff I think its pretty sharp you know we build or buy boats to better suit our fishin needs. If one best fished out of conoe they would build the best conoe to fit there needs so Props on your skiff!!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Good luck. They built one for me and I could not get anyone to return calls to get it set up right. I have messed with the set up a bunch and still have trouble loading and unloading the boat. Does pull great going down the road. It was built a bit bigger and heavyier than ordered.
Big run around on paperwork to get it registered. Saved a bunch of money if you don't count all the hours I have spent working on it that I could have been earning at the job.


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

*What a trailer should look like!!*

Thanks again to Marty at Coastline!!

What a trailer should look like!!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I stopped and looked at Waderloo's trailer on the way back from Stoner's to see if I could use it for something. It will have to be taken apart and re done Iam glad he got a good trailer now. Very nice guy. Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

*The latest on Instigator*

Well Guys and Gals,
I made my way to find Instigator yesterday and had a little trouble but found the place. I wanted to see what we could do to settle the issues we were having, after waitng a couple of hours for the owner to show up he was rude and did nothing to make me change the way i already felt toward this company. He wasn't happy about the information being displayed on this forum but what else is one to do when trying to find information about this " Instigator Custom Trailers". He told me "Your wife signed for this trailer this is what you paid for this is what your getting now get off my property and take me to court". attached is a picture of the trailer, now can anyone picture a Majek Extreme on this trailer? I have already spoke with a lawyer and I filed a complaint with the BBB!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, i'll bite..........

did you tell him it was for exactly that hull ?

did you pay for a tandem trailer ?

did you pay for side guides ?

did you pay for a spare ?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe the name of the company should have sent up red flags.

in·sti·gate [ ínsti gàyt ] (_past and past participle_ in·sti·gat·ed, _present participle_ in·sti·gat·ing, _3rd person present singular_ in·sti·gates)

transitive verb Definition: 1. *get something started: *to cause a process to start

2. *start trouble: *to cause trouble, especially by urging somebody to do something destructive or wrong

Looks as if instigator describes the company to a "T"


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

yeap i told him exactly what the hull was and i did pay for a tandem and he just ignored all those request and built a trailer for God knows what kind of boat


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just not right!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

WaderLoo said:


> yeap i told him exactly what the hull was and i did pay for a tandem and he just ignored all those request and built a trailer for God knows what kind of boat


then sounds like you have a valid complaint, assuming this is what is reflected on your bill as well.

send him a 10 day certified demand letter to refund your money.

i'm also assuming you didn't take delivery ? then sick your lawyer on him


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck, that just is not right. I never used them, but used the dealer, aluminuator, ONCE< who I heard took over Aluminuator, trailers, had the same deal, wondering if it is not the same guy, I had to tear apart the trailer and rebuild, and take off the painted pipe axle, and put on a Gal, square axle on it. Wish i could rembemer his name, but but it was years ago.,but lost my butt on the trailer deal, then he had the guts to try and send me another bill for upgrades, he did not do.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

To get satisfaction in this situation, if agreements were verbal you will need a credible witness, or if written you will need a detailed written and executed order.

Without verification or documentation, you will likely just waste more money and get extremely frustated.

Charles


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

well i emailed him what I wanted and the deposit i gave him reflects what he is charging for a tandem axle trailer on his website. I also asked him if he needed the specs on the boat to build the trailer he said no he had built trailers for Majek Extremes and he would call Majek which he did not do. and i have witnesses for that. The lawyer I talked to said I have enough evidence to take him to small claims court and I really doubt he will drive to Victoria to show his face in court and if he does better for me I want to see his face when I present all my evidence.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

What ever happened with this guy?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bueller Bueller...............................


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

What a POS... glad you got a nice trailer though.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

*what he said!*



Supergas said:


> Call Marty at Coastline Trailers..
> 
> The Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ....what he said!! Hands down.......spoke to him today.......first class guy, and builds a heckova trailer.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Coastline.....there are no others. :brew:


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Coastline!


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I made the mistake of dealing with the guy. FRIEKING NIGHTMARE !!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did he close his doors?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a trailer from those jokers for my Shoalwater & had nothing but trouble. The 1st month I had to replace the axle but thank GOD Steve Bell with Shoalwater picked up the tab on that b/c those jackhammers wouldn't even return my call. When they delivered the trailer to me non of the guides were installed, or fenders. The worst part of the trailer was how close it was to the ground. If I went over any small bumps it would bottom out. 

BY FAR THE WORST TRAILER COMPANY AS FAR AS QUALITY & SERVICE GOES. I'm a big believer in taking care of customers 1st at no matter what cost, they're your walking billboard. These guys could care less if I was upset, I was a done sale as far as they were concerned... F****** Jackhammers!!!!!


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

*Dont do it!*

Bought one in 2006 and turned out to be one big arse mistake!!


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if this company was called Techsun Trailers at some point. In '05 I had Techsun build a tandem for a 25' Grady and had a few issues. Wish I had known about Coastline or others.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Propwash said:


> Does anyone know if this company was called Techsun Trailers at some point. In '05 I had Techsun build a tandem for a 25' Grady and had a few issues. Wish I had known about Coastline or others.


*Instigator was not Techsun Im pretty sure Driftwood is Techsun now. *


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

GC welded bunks!


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I know Aluminator ripped a bunch of people off, then filed bankruptcy changed name to TechSun - then ripped others off(tried to take my $1000 deposit) went out of business - we need to make a sticky so more 2coolers dont get baited by these crooks! What are the names of the people you are doing business with ? lets get their names up here so when they go belly up, take everyones depositys in a few months, that we will know who they regardless of who they change theyre name too;instigator, driftwood etc.

fyi - I went through old business cards - I came up with Paul Row from Tech-Sun


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Instigator is still taking money...but mainly from people out of town!! Go figure.....


----------



## jayhawk261 (Apr 27, 2010)

I came across this and thought I'd give my experience with them as well. It was bad too!

In 2007 I bought a trailer from them for my 24' Offshore Power Boat. I went as far as to take hull measurements (I am in Tulsa), and provide them with a cad drawing of the hull of the boat. They still couldn't get it right. The trailer is too short, and with the big block in the back it is tail heavy. On top of that, they put used brake rotors on it. I could tell that because the grooved rotors wore themselves into the pads. 

Brett and Instigator are a joke! They will lie, cheat and steal to get the money. I never received my spare tire and wound up with a trailer I had to modify to barely get to work. I was able to get a good chunk of my money back through my bank, but I still paid $2k for it in the end. All in all, I probably got $2k worth of trailer. Too bad it doesn't fit my boat!


----------



## norbertnj (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I just have terrible expirience with instigator ... I'm from Poland and I purchased boat without trailer at the auction. I was looking for someone that will sell me the trailer for my boat and pick up my boat from auction and deliver it to the pier. I found instigator and guy I assume Brett agreed to help me. He sent me wire tranfer instructions I sent him deposit 900 dollars and after two weeks rest of the amount over 3000 dollars and guy dissappeared. Now I'm paying creazy storages at the auction and lost much money. Can anyone tell me how can I found that guy? Thanks


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

wow x2


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

norbertnj said:


> Hi, I just have terrible expirience with instigator ... I'm from Poland and I purchased boat without trailer at the auction. I was looking for someone that will sell me the trailer for my boat and pick up my boat from auction and deliver it to the pier. I found instigator and guy I assume Brett agreed to help me. He sent me wire tranfer instructions I sent him deposit 900 dollars and after two weeks rest of the amount over 3000 dollars and guy dissappeared. Now I'm paying creazy storages at the auction and lost much money. Can anyone tell me how can I found that guy? Thanks


Someone called me today and asked if we were Instigator! I said he11 no! I cant help u get your money back but, Maybe I can move your boat to a safe place and save u those lot fees. I could make u a trailer but I know your out the cash already please feel free to call if I can help ya.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

deepsouthf33 said:


> I know Aluminator ripped a bunch of people off, then filed bankruptcy changed name to TechSun - then ripped others off(tried to take my $1000 deposit) went out of business - we need to make a sticky so more 2coolers dont get baited by these crooks! What are the names of the people you are doing business with ? lets get their names up here so when they go belly up, take everyones depositys in a few months, that we will know who they regardless of who they change theyre name too;instigator, driftwood etc.
> 
> fyi - I went through old business cards - I came up with Paul Row from Tech-Sun


Your are dead wrong on what happend to Aluminator. The original owner of Aluminator sold his assets to the Tech Sun Group. Tech Sun agreed to to assume his floor plan debt, but instead stiffed Loadmaster trailers in Florida, and the original owner of Aluminator recieved only the down payment for the business and Tech Sun never paid him a penny after they took over operations. They basically stole his business and rebranded, then continued stealing customer's deposits because they had no way to purchase trailers on a floor plan,and had to pay cash for inventory. It was a boat trailer Ponzi scheme.

Loadmaster actually build or provide trailer "builders" with the extruded stock to assemble Trailers and re-brand them as thier own. All the "builders" are doing is assembling a template, and fitting the trailer to proper support struts, spacing the bunk's and installing the axle and hardware according to the boat manufacturers specifications.There are two trailer manufacturer's in Texas that have the capabilities and foundry tools to build a trailer from raw materials and they are Magnum, and McClain. All others are just asembling a kit,finishing wiring and brakes and putting a sticker on the frame.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

paragod said:


> Someone called me today and asked if we were Instigator! I said he11 no! I cant help u get your money back but, Maybe I can move your boat to a safe place and save u those lot fees. I could make u a trailer but I know your out the cash already please feel free to call if I can help ya.


Paragod builds great trailers and thats a heck of an offer to help a guy out. Greenie coming :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Matt


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

jabx1962 said:


> Your are dead wrong on what happend to Aluminator. The original owner of Aluminator sold his assets to the Tech Sun Group. Tech Sun agreed to to assume his floor plan debt, but instead stiffed Loadmaster trailers in Florida, and the original owner of Aluminator recieved only the down payment for the business and Tech Sun never paid him a penny after they took over operations. They basically stole his business and rebranded, then continued stealing customer's deposits because they had no way to purchase trailers on a floor plan,and had to pay cash for inventory. It was a boat trailer Ponzi scheme.
> 
> Loadmaster actually build or provide trailer "builders" with the extruded stock to assemble Trailers and re-brand them as thier own. All the "builders" are doing is assembling a template, and fitting the trailer to proper support struts, spacing the bunk's and installing the axle and hardware according to the boat manufacturers specifications.There are two trailer manufacturer's in Texas that have the capabilities and foundry tools to build a trailer from raw materials and they are Magnum, and McClain. All others are just asembling a kit,finishing wiring and brakes and putting a sticker on the frame.


I think you may be wrong,Coastline builds them from scratch.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> I think you may be wrong,Coastline builds them from scratch.


they don't extrude the aluminum beams to make the trailers do they?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> they don't extrude the aluminum beams to make the trailers do they?


*****....they even mix the batter.


----------



## shanty (Aug 15, 2010)

Who started this thread, that Lardo guy?



Cool Hand said:


> *****....they even mix the batter.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool Hand said:


> I think you may be wrong,Coastline builds them from scratch.


Coastline and I both start from scratch we order the beams from the same company.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to dig up an old thread,,,,but after a little curiosity about something led me back to 2cool and this thread.
I will say......
I am very disappointed, but at the same time not surprised(in the least). I've known Brett(Instigator owner) for over 20 yrs. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Just heard Brett has been arrested!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a link to the latest>.. http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/friendswood/news/article_68aa579c-bd26-5ed2-8cb9-6c7392b6418f.html


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

With the above post it sounds like some of you that feel s------ should talk with the Friendswood Police Dept and look at possibly filing a complaint.


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I am glad he has been arrested!! When I was being the victim of his fraud I actually found his shop and went over there he showed up for like 2 seconds and took off after he seen me! I called the police and just wanted to have some sort of documentation for me to fall back on. Well total amount i was out of was 3600.00 and sold the trailer for 1700.00 to a fellow 2cooler .Well all I can say is every dog has his day. Thank you Jesus!


----------

